# Ammo bag pouch holder



## gonene1 (May 24, 2015)

Anyone has experience with such ammo bag?

does the magnet really stop the balls from slipping ?

or, can you close the lid after it was opened and the balls block the way?










http://www.aliexpress.com/item/1PCS-slingshot-accessories-genuine-leather-for-Slingshot-Stainless-Steel-Balls-Bag-Case-Pouch-Holster-BOW007/32371299469.html?spm=2114.32010308.4.74.yp0Hdn


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Brilliant!

cheers,

jazz


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Never seen them but I like the idea. I will be folowing this thread with intrest.

Clint


----------



## gonene1 (May 24, 2015)

I think that with any kind of steel ammo pouch , if you'd throw inside one small yet strong magnet , it will make all of the balls stick to each other and there won't be an accidental spillage .

This pouch looks nice , but i am not sure if it would work well enough.

The steel balls in the photo looks like 6mm , will it be good for large ammo? i don't know.

I hoped someone here has it and can recommend it before i buy it.

Maybe I'll just buy it anyways .


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Brilliant idea...of course the ammo can be upgraded to, say, 9mm providing the exit hole is the appropriate size, easy to mod if it's not. Thanks for sharing this neat idea. Open the tab for shooting, close it for walking around, reopen for another shot...slick. Looks like high quality leather and hardware were used as well. I think this would work OK with my steel slugs too...not necessarily limited to spherical ammo.

The balls may block the way when the tab is closed for that size ammo but for larger stuff I think the wad of ammo would go back inside...dunno know until you try. I'd order one and find out.


----------



## gonene1 (May 24, 2015)

Chuck Daehler said:


> Brilliant idea...of course the ammo can be upgraded to, say, 9mm providing the exit hole is the appropriate size, easy to mod if it's not. Thanks for sharing this neat idea. Open the tab for shooting, close it for walking around, reopen for another shot...slick. Looks like high quality leather and hardware were used as well. I think this would work OK with my steel slugs too...not necessarily limited to spherical ammo.
> 
> The balls may block the way when the tab is closed for that size ammo but for larger stuff I think the wad of ammo would go back inside...dunno know until you try. I'd order one and find out.


I have just ordered one myself , I'll share my thoughts on it when it arrives , probably in a month (china post).


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

I saw these on Aliexpress.com. They look pretty interesting. The magnet will definitely keep them from spilling out unless you are moving around a whole lot. The ammo pouch I was using I ended up Epoxying a few rare earth magnets to the bottom of it to stop spillage, worked like a charm. As to being able to close without an issue I don't see why not. You may have to push the balls back up in a little while closing it but I don't think thats a very big deal.


----------



## gonene1 (May 24, 2015)

The pouch arrived and i have had a chance to test it a bit.

It performs really great !

I use 3/8 ammo and when you open the pouch to take ammo the magnet won't let anything to spill or fall.

balls will fall if you shake the pouch hard enough while it is open , but for regular use without fast running it will keep all ammo in the pouch.

very nice product, seems like high quality.

I might even get another one foe another ammo size.


----------



## gonene1 (May 24, 2015)

here is a little video i took for it


----------

